# Rolls-Royce Patents Privacy Screen that Turns Into Movie Screen



## Clyde Buenvides (Sep 2, 2020)

I feel like being a passenger will be way fun than being the driver if this the car that I own. It will definitely be perfect for those who have kids on board.


----------

